
Making the Grades - didntlogin
https://www.buzzfeed.com/mollyhensleyclancy/inside-the-school-that-abolished-the-f-and-raked-in-the-cash
======
beachstartup
why single this school out from the rest of their peers? i.e. Phoenix.

the entire system has incentives completely mis-aligned at every level. it you
look at how the subsystems of immigration, finance/loans, for-profit
education, and corporate sponsorship interact, how could you expect anything
other than the corrupt clusterfuck we see today?

~~~
ivraatiems
Right or wrong, I think it might have to do with NPU being a non-profit.
There've been plenty of articles on the scumminess of for-profit universities;
far fewer on non-profits. Plus, the immigration angle is an item with high
public interest today. I think the focus on NPU here (though perhaps warranted
given the seriousness of these allegations) is also part of Buzzfeed's pattern
of desire for high-profile stories.

------
Kinnard
Sounds like they built something users love.

------
frogpelt
"Those false credentials are all the students need to stay in the country.
Many seek jobs in the tech industry, and their degrees allow them to remain
working in the U.S. for years..."

This quote says more to me about the companies hiring them and about degrees
from any university than it does about NPU.

If they aren't giving an education and people can still get jobs "for years"
what exactly is the point of $200k education again?

~~~
alanwatts
>If they aren't giving an education and people can still get jobs "for years"
what exactly is the point of $200k education again?

Its purpose is more symbolic than realistic. Symbols are easily faked. An
example of this is how Frank Abagnale was able to fake having gone to medical,
law, and flight school, among many other things.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Abagnale](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Abagnale)

~~~
WalterBright
Yeah, but Abagnale never tried to fly an airplane.

~~~
slavik81
Wikipedia says he was sometimes invited by the actual pilot to take the
controls. Presumably that was just holding it steady. Apparently, he knew
enough to switch it to autopilot.

He also didn't do a very good job as a doctor (supervising the residents doing
the actual work). Wikipedia mentions that a baby nearly died because he didn't
understand what the nurse was talking about.

------
swanson
Ethics aside, what a great way to leverage market demands/incentives.

------
bduerst
This article rambles a bit and seems a little thin.

There's a lot on the accusation side to spin up uncertainty and doubt about
the school, but I was expecting some hard hitting evidence behind the story
outside of the line items on their 990.

